# gravel



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

for anyone who needs to buy some gravel, go to menards. they have a great deal. I got 200 punds of pea gravel for ony ten bucks...hehe...200 pounds at a pet store and the price would be crazy.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Do they have a website that you can buy from? link? Sounds like an awsome deal!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> Do they have a website that you can buy from? link? Sounds like an awsome deal!!


I'm sure if you go to their store website they might have it, but you should just go to the store so that you won't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You definitely wouldn't want to try to ship something that heavy. Be kind of amusing to make the UPS guy lug around 200lbs of gravel though lol.


----------

